# How to know if you have Logic 7 stereo?



## nikpottala (Mar 24, 2007)

I just bought an '03 745i sport. In iDrive it has a couple options that reference logic7 but according to the quality of sound from my system I'm not too impressed. I don't get any bass range so at best the system sounds like a cheap stereo like my parents had in their early 80's GM cars.

How do you tell if you have logic7? How to tell if subs are working (where are they?) 

I have an X5 which has premium sound and it's much more responsive on sound than the 7-series.

Any thoughts? I see a large number of people adding amps & upgrades - is that due to the poor logic7 sound?


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

I had the same problem when I first bought my car. I thought the Logic7 sounded terrible, but then I realized that the subs were not working. I had them replaced for free under warranty.

The subs are located underneath both front seats, so If you dont hear or feel any rumbling under your arsss when you blast a cd, they might not be working. If you tilt and adjust the seats all the way up you can see the subs.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

nikpottala said:


> How do you tell if you have logic7? How to tell if subs are working (where are they?)


If you have the in-dash CD changer, you have Logic7. If you can't tell if the subs are working, then they are either broken, or you've turned down the bass on your EQ/tone controls.


----------

